# Makita 6000c polisher



## jimmyman (Apr 2, 2009)

I’m trying to buy one of these machines but everyone seems to be out of stock , does anyone know why??


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

Be mindful buddy, that its a 150mm backing plate and doesnt come with a 125mm plate.


----------

